# Helpful Bystanders



## AZEMSPRO (Feb 19, 2018)

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/96-minute-cpr-marathon-saves-minnesota-mans-life/story?id=13048099


----------



## Lunar (Mar 14, 2018)

This story was amazing! Warms the heart. Also saving this article for a instructor i just met who likes to say he would have only given guys like this only  10min of cpr!


----------

